# My Chloe.....



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, I picked her up at the Humane Society. She kept getting let out of the house by the kids, they kept leaving the doors open, and the parents finally had it with having to bail her out. So, they told the Humane Society they were not going to bail her out again, so that's why she was in there. Here she is.....


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Congrats she is a beautiful dog


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

You *DID *get her! She looks like she's getting along just fine and Betty seems to be doing good in the background.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Yup, I broke down and got her. I called and asked for her history. She was a stray that has been picked up more than once, from a good family. It was just that the kids wouldn't learn, wouldn't keep the doors closed, and she would get out every time and wander. They finally put up with having to bail her out, and said no more. So that's why she was in there, and it solidified my decision to give her a good home. My trainer is going to be shocked, lol.

As for Nell, they get along great. As for Betty, minor issues which I expected but is doing very well. Will just have to watch her and supervise for a short while. It wasn't as easy going as Nell was, but we will survive. Chloe is such a lovebug, lol. Loves laying on my lap and getting brushed. And I clipped her long nails with no issues at all, they are really long and look like they haven't been clipped for some time. 

Edit:
Oh, and she is housetrained, kept her kennel very clean, and she is crate trained. I brought in my 3rd crate and she went right in. So it's hers. One of the gals I work with said she has a larger crate and will give it to me if she can find it. Will probably give it to Chloe, and then put the smaller one back in the car.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

She is beautiful! You better keep us updated!


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

She's gorgeous! Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

She is beautiful. Rough collies are such stunning dogs. Congratulations!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> She is beautiful. Rough collies are such stunning dogs. Congratulations!


Rough Collies? She's a Sheltie (Shetland Sheepdog). 

She's 4 yrs old.....


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Really?! Wow... I thought she was a Sheltie till I saw the last two pictures... I'm looking at them trying to figure out the proportions now. She looks huge in those last two shots!


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Beautiful dog! You really lucked out, too. Well behaved, house/crate trained. Wonder what else she has up her sleeve?


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Yup, she is a larger Sheltie. My trainer has a smaller one. But she is a Sheltie, and is within the proper weight parameters for a Sheltie, which is 14-27lbs. She's about 25lbs.



InverseLogic said:


> Beautiful dog! You really lucked out, too. Well behaved, house/crate trained. Wonder what else she has up her sleeve?


Well, 4yrs old and hasn't been Obedience trained. Just very well socialized. She doesn't even know sit or down. Starting from scratch with her, lol.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, she sounds like she would be a dream to train anyway...  Better start working on a new signature!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Lonewolf! Congratulations!

I have been unable to post for 2 days and I saw your thread in general..Then I come today and see you got her! I am very happy for you. She is beautiful!!!!


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Ooooh, congrats!  She is very pretty! There must be something right with naming a Collie type dog "Chloe"...LOL


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh she's beautiful, congratulations! Shelties are smart little dogs I'm sure she'll amaze you with how quickly she catches on.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi all....

Just wanted to give you another update. Here's how things have progressed.....

Day 1: Chloe and Nell hit it off right from the start. As for Betty, she did not want her around at all. She would try to get at her anytime she could. So I had my work cut out for me. I didn't do the CAT session like I was planning. Instead, I just worked with them like a normal introduction. So I really had to be on my feet. I was also debating on whether or not to kennel Betty when I went to bed. I decided not to, and Chloe slept on the bed with me. She's a people dog, and stayed right at my side.

Day 2: Chloe and Nell is still getting along awsome. Chloe nipped at Nell once, but I think it was because Betty was stressing her a little. But Betty was getting considerably better. Betty was trying to be the bully, and always wanting to get to her to sniff, and was getting in her space alot. But by bed time, Betty's settled down a bit, and Chloe slept on the bed with Nell, and Betty slept on the bathroom floor like she normally does, the bed is too warm for her.

Day 3: Today. Choe and Nell are doing wonderful. As for Betty, she seems to be a changed dog. She was wanting Chloe to play, but Chloe was being a bit cautious. And Betty would try to mount her, and did a few times. Then today at lunch, when I came home to let them out, they played well. Had a great time, and wrestled in the dining room. Let them in the yard, and they all went potty and played. Then after work, let them out and they are all having a great time, running around the house. Then I let them out to go potty and they did. Chloe has not had any accidents, and as soon as I let them out and say, "Go Potty", she quickly would go to her spot and go potty. It's great. She's been well trained in that department. Never have to worry about any accidents.

Overall, she's doing fantastic. Her and Betty have now really hit it off. Same with Nell. I'll still be supervising them closely when Betty and Chloe are together, don't want any problems. But like right now, I'm on my laptop and watching tv on my sofa and Chloe is right next to me. She's just a lovebug, lol. Betty and Nell are playing around with their balls and ropes. All is going very well.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, come to find out, Chloe has a cracked tooth. I posted it in another thread, but also wanted to bring this thread back to the front again. She's doing very well, the doggie asperin is helping some, she doesn't whine much and is able to sleep good. Once it's repaired or pulled, she's going to feel a whole lot better. Tuesday is her appointment.

As for her training, she's doing pretty well. We've been working alot on her heeling, and she's doing fantastic. No special collars or prongs, just her nylon collar. She heels very well. Then we started on her fast heel, and every time we would do it, she would run ahead and start jumping up. Took about 20 minutes and we finally got it. She looks so cool when she heels fast perfectly. Head high, hair waving so cool in the breeze. Training her is turning out to be a breeze, and I'm sure it will get better when we get her tooth fixed to where there's no more pain.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Lonewolfblue said:


> Well, come to find out, Chloe has a cracked tooth. I posted it in another thread, but also wanted to bring this thread back to the front again. She's doing very well, the doggie asperin is helping some, she doesn't whine much and is able to sleep good. Once it's repaired or pulled, she's going to feel a whole lot better. Tuesday is her appointment.
> 
> As for her training, she's doing pretty well. We've been working alot on her heeling, and she's doing fantastic. No special collars or prongs, just her nylon collar. She heels very well. Then we started on her fast heel, and every time we would do it, she would run ahead and start jumping up. Took about 20 minutes and we finally got it. She looks so cool when she heels fast perfectly. Head high, hair waving so cool in the breeze. Training her is turning out to be a breeze, and I'm sure it will get better when we get her tooth fixed to where there's no more pain.


Sheltie's are lots of fun to train, smart little buggers aren't they?


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Yup, lots of fun, and yes, she's a smart little bugger, lol. But still trying to get her to not TALK so much, lol. She's really vocal, lol.


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice new sig  She is soooo pretty! 

I love shelties!! What's the diffeence between Shelties and Collies?? Different breed altogether or related somehow??? Educate me!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

A sheltie is actually a Shetland Sheepdog, and a Collie is a Collie. Two different dogs. Not sure if they are related though, don't know enough about them, maybe someone else will be able to enlighten us. They are a different breed, but unsure if they are related in any way.

Check this......

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shetland_Sheepdog

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rough_Collie


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks! Well, in any case she is very beautiful and looks sooooo sweeet!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Yup, she is sweet. She loves everyone and all dogs. And can be pretty vocal when she's happy. This is typical for Shelties.


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh, she's so cute!  Congrats!

She looks a little like my Meg, a rough collie.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, Chloe had her vet visit today and got her tooth taken care of. It was a slab break, which is basically just part of the outer tooth broke off. It was pretty thin. But we have to watch the tooth to make sure she has no more problems. If she starts having problems, might have to get half of the tooth removed. But they seem to think she'll be just fine. Also, I now know how much she weighs, lol. She weighed in at 40.8lbs. Betty is at 36lbs and Nell is at 41.2lbs. So Nell is the heaviest, but looks the lightest, lol.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, we went on a walk today. I took Nell and Chloe together. We walked about 6 miles. About the only thing that might concern me, but not really sure if it's anything to worry about, we got to the halfway point and turned around, then after about a half mile, Chloe really started to slow down. Almost looked as if maybe she's got minor joint issues. But as for Nell, when we got back she was saying, do we have to stop now? We just started to warm up, lol. But anyways, after our walk we went to Petco to get 2 more kongs, so that way I can fill all 3 up and stick in the freezer. I did creme cheese in the bottom, then peanut butter in the middle, and topped it with more creme cheese. Sound yummy? But anyways, all 3 are the medium kongs. Going to try them tonight to see how they do with them.

Also at Petco I got a bottle of the Excel Hip and Joint tablets, the Level 2. Will see how she does in a couple weeks of being on it. I have 30 days worth for her, it's 2 tabs for her weight level, and I got the bottle of 60. If it helps, then the next time I'll go for the bigger bottle. I couldn't find anything with Omega 6 at the time, so that's all I got. Or should I have gotten something different?

As for the distance, I don't think the distance is an issue. I've taken both Nell and Betty around the entire loop which is 13 miles, and Chloe is about Betty's size. Betty is just a little stockier and heavier. And the 6 mile jaunt is nothing for Betty to do, lol. She barely gets tired with that, and is pooped after the 13 mile one.

So any comments on it? Is there something better to put Chloe on, or to tell if it's actual joint issues or just out of shape and tired? Up til now we were only doing about half that distance at any one time.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, we went to a Show and Go and we had a lot of fun. I took Nell out first, but she was just so full of energy I couldn't control her in the Rally course. Then someone walked up along the course with one of those tiny dogs with huge ears that stick up. That totally distracted Nell and she wanted to greet it really bad, and we were in the middle of the course, lol. But Nell is the typical 1 year old, lol. Wants to greet every dog around, lol. She's very good with other dogs. Then one last thing, some one told me to "Put Nell in Agility!!!!!" LOL.

Then it was Chloe's turn. I brought her and everyone just loved her. She did better in the Rally course than Nell did, as we've been working on her heeling, sits, and downs in Obedience class. Just need to get her more focused. Then a gal came with 2 shelties. They are oversized as well, but not as big as Chloe. They were doing the Advanced Obedience. Then the gal came over with her 2yo male and asked if it would be ok for a little socialization, as her youngster was a little flighty around other dogs. They really took to each other and Chloe is a perfect socializer, lol. She really appreciated the few minutes of socialization to help her young boy out. I told her if they ever saw me out on the trail walking and wants some socializing for her 2 shelties, that both Nell and Chloe would be very much available to help out, as they both make other dogs feel at ease.

Then I took Betty out, but had some issues. I have it over in Betty's thread, if you are interested to check out. Not really happy with her tonight. But now she's trying to be a lovebug, and is playing very good with both Nell and Chloe, letting both of them dominate her, lol. She had me rolling for a while. But I just wish she didn't have her issues, she could do so much. But anyways, lol.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

She is just beautiful and so shiny you must have been so happy to have found her there.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's some new pics of Chloe....


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Chloe definitely has it made......


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

She looks great, hard to believe her old owners surrendered her like they did.


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

She looks so happy and healthy! I love the pic of her with the snow on her nose! That would be a great winter/holiday card


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

We went out today to play some frisbee today. Chloe and Nell had fun, but Chloe froze up a little in her paws and started limping and bleeding a little, so we went back to the car and went home. She's ok, was just a small scratch from the freezing ice between her toes. But while we were out there, we also met another person with her 2 dogs. After playing a little, one of her dogs had seen an injured duck. And there were no other ducks around as well. The duck would have never survived where it was, and her dog chased it a little, but then turned back. My dogs caught wind of it also and started towards it. The duck tried getting away and Nell circled it to the front, and layed down, and chloe went up along side of it and stayed. I was going up to Nell and the duck started going towards the fence and Chloe and Nell stopped it again, staying about 2 feet from it and planted themselves again. The gal asked if the duck was ok and I told her it was hurt. So she took it to take care of it, she has ducks and guinea hens of her own that she raises. So it's going to be ok. It was pretty cool that she was able to care for it and nurse it back to health. I think it had an injured wing and couldn't fly. It was also nice to see Nell and Chloe work, and not attack the duck. And whenever Nell stopped the duck, she planted herself on her belly, like you see BC's do when herding sheep. Wished I would have gotten pics, but I was more interested in keeping the duck from getting further injured.

Well, when out playing, I did get a few more pics.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Chloe had a new trick that I was working on and I had Chloe show it. I had her sit in front of me, and waited a few seconds, and she then did it. Then they asked what command/cue I gave her, and I told her I don't have it on cue yet because she's not at that point yet. Then she asked me how does the dog knows what I'm wanting her to do when I'm not giving a cue.

But anyways, after getting home, I decided to do a little more training, but my way, lol. I broke out more hot dogs and the clicker, and started with Betty, just clicking anything and everything and treating. Then I worked with Nell a little, then Chloe. Then I did some weaves with Betty, and then thought I would try with Nell again, now that she's starting to be more active rather than shutting down, and she did my left leg very well. I was really proud of her, she's really coming through. Then I did a little more work with Chloe, her bows were so good, I'm now starting to give Cue's just before she does it, and I think she's catching on. I ended the session by having her sit in front of me, and when I said Bow, she did her little Bow. It was awsome. Kathy's style is awsome. It's like she says, you don't start giving the behavior a cue until you can bet $100.00 that she's going to do it and not lose the bet. She's finally at that point, and I think she's picked it up. So overall, I think my stress is back down to near zero, lol. I wasn't sure if I should train after I got home, but playing the version of 101 Things to do with a Box without the box itself, it was actually a stress reliever, and the dogs started getting into it. Now I think I'm going to go down to Baskin Robbins and get myself a Triple Scoop Sundae, LOL.....


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, today we had a lot of fun. I first took Betty out for a good walk with her Calming Cap on. It went very well. After we got back, I took Nell and Chloe out to play frisbee. I ran them both hard, they had a blast. After frisbee, we then went for a walk, and these people with their young son walked up and asked if the dogs were friendly, and I said yes. They were wondering if their little boy could pet Chloe, and I said no problem. The little kid ran up to Chloe and Chloe sat down, then licked him on the face, and the kid turned around and jumped up and down in excitement, lol. Chloe remained sitting, and he came and petted her a little more, then we left. Chloe is very good around kids, as she grew up with kids. It was pretty cool. What I was impressed with is that she automatically went to a sit when the kid was coming up to her. Must have been how she was raised. Overall, we had a fun day, even though it was cloudy and cool, and tried to sprinkle on us a couple times. They say possible rain again tomorrow, hope it doesn't. Want to take them all out again, and maybe even a longer walk with Betty.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Got some more pics of Chloe.....


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, Chloe is starting her Competition Obedience Novice class. Her first class was last night and she did really well. We started out with some heeling, and she was near perfect. After some heeling, we worked a little on some finishes, left and right. Then we did a little with the broad jump, even though it's not a part of Novice level. It was just for a little fun, so the dogs didn't get too bored of the other things. 

After the broad jump, we then did a little more heeling, and then started some recalls. I happened to be near the jumps, so when it was my turn to do the recall, Chloe wouldn't come straight in to me, she kept eye'ing the jump and would wander a little in that direction. I just need to work with her on coming in straight on, she tends to come in a little crooked.

After the recalls, we then tried the long sits and downs for the rest of the class. Chloe didn't do so hot, lol. With the sit, at about 15-20 seconds before time is up, she layed down, lol. Then on the down, about half way, she got up and started coming to me. So we got some work to do. But she'll get it.

Overall the class went well. There's 4 in the class, and 3 of us were somewhat seasoned already, and one is pretty new to Obedience. It was pretty good.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Chloe did really well tonight. Her heeling was excellent, til later in the class when she started getting a little tired. But for warmups, we did a lot of heeling around the room, both directions.

After the warmup, we then did some Stand for Exams. She did pretty good with that as well. I think she's starting to catch on to Stand. She used to always go back to a sit, but tonight she didn't.

After that, we then did long sits and downs. She had a problem with the long sits, she would sit for a little bit, then lay down. So the instructor threw a bean bag by her, and went up to her and had her sit, and placed the bean bag in front of her. That worked, she tried laying down once, saw the bean bag, then stayed at a sit. Her down was good, I thought at once time she was going to come back to me, but then turned her head a little and stayed. Other than the sit, she did very well.

The next thing we did was recalls. She did fantastic. Usually she wouldn't come straight to me, especially with other people and dogs around. But tonight she did a perfect straight-line shot at me, and sat in front of me and not sit crooked. Then her finish was perfect, she knows her finish to the left very well. I just need to work on her finish to the right so we can get that down as well. It will come with time.

Overall, we had a good class. There were more dogs there tonight as well, I think there were 8 total, have some new students. So it's pretty good. Chloe is really having a good time with it.


----------



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

This is the first time I've seen this thread, and it's so awesome to hear her story, and how she got a wonderful home with you. I'm glad she enjoys her class so much. I've been considering getting Nala into some of that when she gets a bit older, and reading these things just motivate me more  Chloe is such a pretty girl too.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

We had class again last night and all went really good. We started out with warmups, basically just heeling and about turns. Then we worked on some recalls, and Chloe did pretty good on her first one, but kind of messed up on the second one. She didn't want to sit, then had a lousy finish and stayed standing, I had to reach down to get her to sit. We then moved on to some Stand for Exams, and then did a couple of the Figure 8's. Overall, we had a good time. Chloe is getting much better on not barking as well, about the only 2 times she barked was on breaks between sessions where I tried playing with her. She was expecting more treats, lol. Other than that, she didn't bark at all. It was great.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, Chloe did pretty well in her class. One of the big things we need to work on is her Sit duration. When we do the long sits, after about 15 seconds, she would lay down. Other than that, her recall is getting better. Not perfect, but better than when we started, and I'm seeing progress. Also, her barking is pretty much under control now, she doesn't bark when we are working, but when we break off between sessions and play, she tends to let out a bark, lol. Other than that, she's doing pretty well.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

I just found a funky site. It lets you do a few different effects to your photos. It's free, and no registration required. Here's the site, as well as the pic I did of Chloe.....

http://www.befunky.com/


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, now that we are getting closer to the Dog Show here, we are going to spend the rest of the classes with my trainer working on Rally. We will still be doing the Obedience Classes at the Kennel Club, but my class at the trainers house on Saturdays we will be working on Rally to finish getting her ready for Sept 12-13. Can't wait. I was also thinking of entering her in the Rally Trials in Shelton, WA, as my sister lives over there, as well as Nell's breeder, and would be great to invite them all as well. If I were to get my first 2 legs done here in Wenatchee, I could get the 3rd leg done in Shelton. Would be so cool.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

New Update.....

Chloe is now entered in 2 shows. The first is the Wenatchee Dog Show on Sept 12-13. Then she's also entered in the Gig Harbor Kennel Club Show over in Shelton, WA. at the Mason County Fairgrounds on Sept. 19-20. She's in Rally Novice A. Another reason for the one in Shelton is because Nell's breeder lives there and we can get to meet them. Also, my sister lives in Shelton, and they are invited as well, if they aren't busy. Should be fun.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, the Dog Show is getting closer, and I really need to get some work done with Chloe. It's just been so hot out. Wished there was a cooler place to go to do some training with her. A friend has offered their property up on a ranch in the mountains, but it's just as hot where they are as it is here, lol. If not hotter. Plus they just had a big fire, everything is so dry up there.

As for this last weekend, we had a great time. Saturday we went to Magnusson Dog Park in Seattle. It was awesome. We went the last 2 weekends, it was great. Nell did well too, barked at a couple people, but other than that, she had a blast. Especially in Lake Washington, Nell is a lab at heart, lol. Loves retrieving her ball. She got a lot of good exercise. As for Chloe, she just loved all the other dogs, lol. And the kids. Everyone loved her too, lol. We really had a great time, and my new GPS I bought took us right there, lol. No getting lost, lol. Even has an fm transmitter and plays mp3's over the car stereo, lol. Loved it. Can't wait til my vacation, I have a feeling I'm going to be over there quite a bit, lol. Might use the GPS to check out a few of the others, but I love Magnusson. Even more so than Marymoor because Chloe gets lost to easily there, lol. Nell won't let me leave her sight, even if she's 30-40 yards ahead of us, if I turn, she's running back to us.

We are now starting a new round of classes as well, and they are both on Wed. nights this time, starting 9/2. We have the Competition Obedience class for Chloe at 6:30pm, and then the Agility 2 class at 8:30pm, lol. So that's good, but wished they were on different nights, lol.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, we had Chloe's obedience class tonight and did pretty well. But of course, she didn't do the long sits and downs. I'm thinking more and more that it's not a training issue, but rather a joint issue. She seems more comfortable in the standing position than the sit or down. Also, when she sleeps at night, she sleeps on her side and not on her belly. This is the other reason I picked Rally to do with her because I don't think we can get her to sit long enough. Now if we could get her to lay down in other positions, like on her side like one of the other dogs does, it would possibly work. But I'm not going to push it, we are in Rally trials now....

In the class we have another Sheltie that has some small issues with other dogs. So after class we got to work a little with her with my Chloe, since Chloe is perfect for that kind of work. The other Sheltie does pretty well walking along side other dogs or being near them, but walking head on is another story. So we started walking around, allowing her to get comfortable with Chloe around, then we made a couple walks side by side (about 4ft apart) and all went well. Then we switched and did a pass walking towards each other with humans in the middle, and all went well. Then we did dogs in the middle at about 6 ft and got a small reaction, but she was able to regain her dogs attention and praised and treated her. We got to where we were walking towards each other at about 4ft apart with no issues and her dog paying attention on her handler. Went very well, left on a very good note. Can't wait til next week, lol. I like helping others with their doggie issues. And so does Chloe.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, class this week went pretty well. But as usually, didn't do her long sits and downs. But I was expecting that. Her heeling is really good, and her walking backwards is also going great. But it's not part of the class, lol. As for the other sheltie, we worked with her some more as well. Very little reaction from her. But after class when I brought Nell out, she blew up, lol. We got to where Chloe was sitting next to her with no problems at all. But like the trainer said, it's because she's a Sheltie, lol. 

Chloe went to the groomers today as well. She was so excited to go, practically pulled me into their place. She knew exactly where we were going when I asked her if she wanted to get Pretty, lol. And when I went back to check if she was done during my lunch, she wasn't done. I looked through the glass door to the back area, and there they were, just starting the blow dry. Chloe was laying on the table and the groomer was working under her legs and belly, brushing and blow drying, and Chloe looked like she died and went to heaven, lol. She was loving it. She is so good with the groomer, loves getting all nice and pretty, lol.

Tomorrow is our first big day. Our Rally trial is sometime in the afternoon, not sure when. I hate the To Follow rules, lol, never know when to tell friends/family when your trial is. So they end up standing around from the earliest time that they give for the Rally Excellent. And it's going to be a hot one as well, supposed to be in the 90's. Then Sunday is supposed to be a little cooler. Can't wait, we are ready. Then we have the 2 shows in Shelton the following weekend, and I have the times for them as well, as they are in the morning, pretty early.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice to see such a happy story for Chloe. She is one lucky - and beautiful - dog!


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Lonewolfblue said:


> Well, class this week went pretty well. But as usually, didn't do her long sits and downs. But I was expecting that. Her heeling is really good, and her walking backwards is also going great. But it's not part of the class, lol. As for the other sheltie, we worked with her some more as well. Very little reaction from her. But after class when I brought Nell out, she blew up, lol. We got to where Chloe was sitting next to her with no problems at all. But like the trainer said, it's because she's a Sheltie, lol.
> 
> Chloe went to the groomers today as well. She was so excited to go, practically pulled me into their place. She knew exactly where we were going when I asked her if she wanted to get Pretty, lol. And when I went back to check if she was done during my lunch, she wasn't done. I looked through the glass door to the back area, and there they were, just starting the blow dry. Chloe was laying on the table and the groomer was working under her legs and belly, brushing and blow drying, and Chloe looked like she died and went to heaven, lol. She was loving it. She is so good with the groomer, loves getting all nice and pretty, lol.
> 
> Tomorrow is our first big day. Our Rally trial is sometime in the afternoon, not sure when. I hate the To Follow rules, lol, never know when to tell friends/family when your trial is. So they end up standing around from the earliest time that they give for the Rally Excellent. And it's going to be a hot one as well, supposed to be in the 90's. Then Sunday is supposed to be a little cooler. Can't wait, we are ready. Then we have the 2 shows in Shelton the following weekend, and I have the times for them as well, as they are in the morning, pretty early.


GOOD LUCK! 

It seems like she was very lucky to have had owners that would give up on her so easily so that she could find her way to you. It seems like you have a lot more time to devote to giving her an amazingly happy life. She is so beautiful and I can tell from your posts how attached to her you are. It is so amazing. Kudos to you!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, day 1 went ok. We Qualified, got a score of 70. I thought she had NQ'd, but I guess she didn't make the mistake she did. I also thought I had made another mistake as well, which would be an NQ, but I didn't. For the forward 1 Step, 2 Step, 3 Step, she kept wanting to run ahead and with the confusion, I thought I did the 2 Step twice, lol. But I didn't. So I got my first leg in. Her main distraction was wanting to go towards the river, as it was about 92 degrees when it was our turn. And I didn't have her out enough to acclimate her to the surroundings, tomorrow I'll have her out more practicing with treats, etc. Hopefully we will place tomorrow. I thought I was going to get 4th with a 70 today, as there were a few NQ's. But then another person got an 86, lol. Bumped me out of 4th, lol. But it was fun, we had a great time, and met a lot of people.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, the dog show went pretty well, and considering it was so hot, I'm really happy with how Chloe did. I probably goofed a couple times as well, but overall, I'm happy. We have our first 2 legs to Rally Novice A now. We got a 70 on Saturday, then an 82 on Sunday. If Chloe would have done the Moving Down on the first station today, we would have had a 92 and First Place. But she wouldn't go Down, was just too hot. I did a Retry, and she didn't again. So we moved on and took the -10 points figuring that we could do most of the rest of the course with minimal point losses. But we lost another 8 points, I think they were mainly on the other 2 Downs that we had on the course, but she actually did them after a retry on one of them, a -3 points. But overall, I'm a happy camper and ready for next weekend in Shelton. If we get our 3rd leg on Saturday, we will have our Rally Novice A Title, and can actually move up to Rally Advanced A on Sunday for our first leg. And it should be cooler, lol. It was in the mid 90's here on Saturday, and about 97 today or more when we were in the ring today. And I'm a red lobster now, lol. But anyways, we did it. We got our first 2 legs, and Chloe is a Happy Girl.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, here ya go. Here's our Saturday on video where we scored a 70. You will see she was kind of out of it at times. And hard to control. It was 95+ out, and I was hot too, lol.

This was our course....

1 Start
2 Halt, Sit, Down
3 360 Right
4 Left Turn
5 270 Right
6 Halt, 1, 2, and 3 Steps Forward
7 Right Turn
8 270 Left
9 Serpentine Weave Once
10 360 Left
11 Right Turn
12 Call Front, Finish Left, Halt
13 Call Front, Finish Right, Forward
14 Finish


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, tomorrow is the day again. I can't wait, lol. I'll be getting up really early to go in the morning, as it's about a 4 hour drive or a little more. Didn't want to drive after work, as I would get there after midnight. But I'll be staying with my sister while I'm there Saturday night and then our final trial on Sunday. Hopefully Sunday will be the first leg in Rally Advanced A, lol.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, our weekend was 50/50, lol....

It started out Saturday morning, while waiting for the trial, we did some practicing. There was also a German Shepherd in the group as well, also on their 3rd leg for Rally Novice. But they were last in line. So when it was our turn, 4th in line, we sent to the Start, and when the Judge said Forward, we took off. I wanted to keep Chloe's attention, so we picked up the pace a little. We had an awesome run. The only 2 points we got docked for was when Chloe turned away to try and sniff something and the leash tightened up, 2 times. Other than that, it was an absolute perfect run, Chloe's eyes were glued to me. So we ended up with a 98, and First Place, but still had several behind us. There were some Absents, a couple NQ's, and then the GSD. After their run, they also got a 98, lol. So now it all depended on the time. When we went in the ring, the judge started out saying that the perfect score was 100, and didn't have any, but we had 2 98's. And the winner was Chloe, by less than a second, lol. It was so close. We were biting out nails to see who was first. So we got First Place, as well as our 3rd leg and Novice Title. Was a great day.

Then we moved up to Advanced. Sunday I went in, and practiced some. When we were waiting, the gal with the GSD was there as well and told her friend that the guy with the Sheltie was going to blow everyone away, lol. I laughed. Well, the GSD got an 86. But Chloe, well, she didn't even get started, lol. Got to the start line, and her nose went to the ground. Finally got her to sit, and the I said I was ready and the judge said Forward. Got to the first station, and Chloe sniffed more. And caught a scent and ran off, lol. We got excused, lol. Our first NQ. I could not believe she would do that, lol. She was doing so well in practice, even with the toughest stations practicing. I ran through most all the stations in practice, since we had a map of the course. And she blew it right from the start, lol. Ah well. Another day I guess, lol.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

We went to class Wed night and Chloe did pretty well. But as before, not able to successfully do the long sits and downs, but that's ok for us. She's doing really well with everything else. Also, there's another Sheltie in the class that tends to act aggressively towards other dogs, and we've been using Chloe to work with her while the trainer is working with the other dogs. So last night's class went good with this as well. The other dogs were not able to get close to her Sheltie, but Chloe can walk up with no issues at all and stand or sit next to her. Chloe is an excellent working dog for this line of work. She sends no signals that would trigger other dogs as well. We are hoping that working with Chloe will help her become a little more comfortable with the rest of the dogs in the class.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, it's been a while since I've posted an update for Chloe, she's doing pretty well. And now with Lucky, she really likes him. They get along very well together. Last Friday I went to the Dogercise class at the Kennel Club and took Chloe with me. There were only 2 dogs there that night, Chloe and a papillion. We had a really good time. Then when it was getting close to being time to go home, Chloe and the papillion started playing, and it was great. His name is Turner. Turner kept trying to get Chloe to chase him, and she did. They did multiple laps around the training center, lol. It was great. Then Turner would hit the Agility Tunnel, and Chloe would go around it to try and cut him off on the other end, lol. They tired each other out, lol. It was great.


----------

